# cleaning oil out of totes?



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

I have several 400 gal plastic totes that had held oil. I was thinking of washing them out good with soap . yall think it could hold potable water after the good cleaning? I hate seeing them going to waste. thanks


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

NO!
You can get the contaminant levels below the point where you will get immediately sick but the plastic absorbs the oil and contaminants in the oil and then will release them over time. There are many solvents that can be used to get rid of oil but they each leave their own contaminants behind.
If you want containers for potable water then get food grade containers that have only held food products. Then you wash them well with hot water and soap before you store water.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

"oil" ???? .... it really doesn't matter much .... but .... a definite NO and Hell NO if you are talking a petroleum oil of some kind .... a food grade oil won't kill you but the water will taste like crap for just about ever & ever ...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

What sort of "oil"?

Drain motor oil, or something like olive or canola?

If food grade oil and plastic,even if you can't get rid of flavor and keep them watering plants or livestock.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Clean as best you can and use for irrigation or flush the toilet. Not sure, maybe toxic to plants? Forget it, if its toxic to plants, and goes down the commode, don't think the water treatment plant is up to this. jmo.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Good luck getting rid of them.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

No!

Don't screw with your water stores. Find somewhere else to save money.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Food grade plastic only! Don't skimp or mess with your water storage.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Good luck getting rid of them.


Fire might work for that.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

I figured they weren't worth the trouble. they stored a oil field type oil called purple plus
or (something like that).

my son is a captain on a work boat off shore, he gave them to me. I knew when he said I could get all I want, a bell went off. I guess free sucks sometimes. 

I do have a military water bull (400 gallon water trailer), bunch of lister bags and a dozen or so of 55 gal food grade drums.
but hell, them totes would have been a nice addition.
thanks for the heads up friends


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

It still has value. You still gotta flush the porcelain throne. Don't just dump it.


----------



## Vosh Sahaal (Jun 1, 2015)

also can be used for non consumables. Just make sure they have a good seal. Due to the EPA anything meant to contain a large quantity of a petro or synth lube oil has to meet pretty high standards. Use it for ammo or tools or perhaps even other chemicals.


----------



## IprepUprep (Jan 2, 2015)

If you have a kerosene heater, maybe you could store kerosene or some other type of petro in it?


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

While we are talking about alternative uses. You could fill the with dirt and use them as a target backstop. You did say you could get all you want.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Might work to salvage motor oil or the like.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

A friend of mine has some with the fronts cut off and hinged. He keeps his firewood in them. He gets them free from his job. He has 2 rows of them.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Whatever you store in the tote, make sure it is stored where rain water won't affect it. Storing used engine oil or Fuel you will want to store it in a cool dry place with good ventilation. Don't store it in an enclosed space with any food products.
I buy my oil in five gallon buckets so that I can put the used oil in them. They get stored in the garage and are tightly capped. I don't store gasoline - even though I have a generator because I can use some fuel from my car for it. Gasoline and propane are both very dangerous to store. The fumes lay on the ground until they get to an ignition point and then they explode. Diesel and kerosene are not as bad and I do store small quantities of kerosene and alcohol along with some Stoddard Solvent for cleaning purposes. Alcohol is the best thing to use to clean your print heads with and it doesn't waste ink like having the printer try to clean the heads. I also keep some lacquer thinner on hand for oil removal when working with metals. 

All the flammables are kept in one cabinet with a fire extinguisher on each side of it. I've never had a fire in the shop or garage but if I ever do I have extinguishers to handle it. Two CO2 extinguishers in the kitchen, two ABC extinguishers in the garage and four ABC extinguishers in the shop. They are sized for the area. 

Back to the totes (I get sidetracked easily) wood storage is a great idea, with drain holes in the bottom and hinged doors the spiders are less likely to make a home in the wood pile and it would season slowly. If you have the room indoors it would be a good place to store steel and aluminum cans - and you could keep them separate.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A very good suggestion for the dry western or mountain states US but in the humid and wet southeastern US using a tote for wood storage would result in a "rain forest of sort" that would quickly saturate the wood and not allow drying. I recommend Slippy's tried and true wood storage racks;
View attachment 12182


View attachment 12183


View attachment 12184


Unless you are in the upper Midwest and Chipper's set up is one of the best I've seen.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Good job Slippy! Since he has the totes he could modify the tote to look like your patented version. 
Slippy's famous pikes, wood storage, marriage counseling and - - - I'm forgetting one - it's OK, I have had "part-timers disease" my whole life.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Good job Slippy! Since he has the totes he could modify the tote to look like your patented version.
> Slippy's famous pikes, wood storage, marriage counseling and - - - I'm forgetting one - it's OK, I have had "part-timers disease" my whole life.


Shoot PaulS, You've probably forgot more today than I know! :77:

Short story, I was concerned about being non productive...It was HOT today... so I did one thing inside productive...I Re-Painted the Grips on my (very inexpensive) HiPoint Semi! It's the gun that I keep in my workbench in my shop and I figure this boat anchor of a gun might as well look good. So here she is..

View attachment 12185


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Shoot PaulS, You've probably forgot more today than I know! :77:
> 
> Short story, I was concerned about being non productive...It was HOT today... so I did one thing inside productive...I Re-Painted the Grips on my (very inexpensive) HiPoint Semi! It's the gun that I keep in my workbench in my shop and I figure this boat anchor of a gun might as well look good. So here she is..
> 
> View attachment 12185


Looks good. At least you didn't make it worse.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

darsk20 said:


> Looks good. At least you didn't make it worse.


Lipstick on a pig my friend, lipstick on a pig...


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Lipstick on a pig my friend, lipstick on a pig...


But that pig is a shooter.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Short and to the point. If it had oil in it don't use it for food or water no madder how you clean it. Not worth the risk.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Slippy,
Don't put me on a pedestal my friend (I have a problem with falling) - now, that gun of yours, If it shoots half as good as it looks its a keeper!

What did you use?


----------

